# Cutest mini pig picture!



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We are now breeding and raising mini juliana potbelly x piggies!








Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you! Right now we have two females and one male !


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Haha! They are way cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

ha ha. I have a little runt American guinea hog piglet in bed with me right now! He just doesn't seem to be growing/thriving like all the others. He's so small... He doesn't get to the food like the big guys! I'm gonna keep him inside for a couple of days and see if I can get a little weight on him 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

He's adorable!


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute ! But , ya know , that picture is a little scary , lol.
I couldnt figure out what it was at first ! Then i read your caption !
I love them when they are so small


----------

